# John Deere TRS 32 problems



## colsanders

Hello all, I have some questions regarding my snowblower. 
First thing: I got the snowblower for and, and we happened into some really heavy wet snow. I burned the auger belt out, and replaced it. After that, it would not aug for more than 10 seconds. 

Second, is i think the primer bulb blew. It seems to leak more gas than it uses. I cant seem to find a hole in the line, but it goes through/around the block where the primer is. Can i bypass that and just use starting fluid?

I cant seem to find any free manuals online, and was wondering if you guys could help me out at all. 
thanks!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Hopefully someone will come through for you otherwise Ebay is best bet. If not john Deere tech Manual $65 via CD. Try these links below...

manuals john deere trs 32 | eBay

https://techpubs.deere.com/products/ProductResults.aspx


----------



## HCBPH

*John Deere*

First off - Welcome to the forum

Your primer issue is strange. All a primer bulb does is pressurize the carb to push a little gas into the throat so id you're having gas come out of the bulb then something strange is going on.

As far as your belt issue, there's a number of possibilities. The pulleys or belt could be glazed over. The idler could be misadjusted. The impeller bushing could be bad. The pulleys could be out of alignment. Something could be catching or jamming somewhere. Sorry, but there's not enough info to help narrow it down.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Unfortunately you won't find a free manual online. I just went through the same sort of thing for a John Deere Lawn mower I recently bought. Finally had to break down and buy one.

You can get them directly from John Deere if you wish.

John Deere Products & Services

You can easily get the parts diagrams from at least a couple of different places.
John Deere - Parts Catalog

John Deere TRS32 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## sscotsman

colsanders said:


> First thing: I got the snowblower for and, and we happened into some really heavy wet snow.


Just curious..did you mean to say " I got the snowblower for free"?
If so, I might have some specific advice for you, if that is the case.

Scot


----------



## jtclays

Cole, I think the TRS is actually an Ariens produced model for JD. Mr. Deere is very secretive about his walk behind snowblowers
Engine nomenclature would help (Tecumseh, Briggs, LCT???)

A picture could get some more response? Are you having trouble starting it now, or are you stuck in the belt area? If you are "burning" belts it may be as simple as a spring coming off the auger brake, or a seized auger idler pulley.
The primer should, and will, pump gas out of the carb if pushed a few too many times. Not bashing you, but if you're burning belts, the engine is running fine, correct?


----------



## twofishy4u

trs deere are not ariens they were either murray or mtd, cheaply made sorry the truth hurts.


----------



## jtclays

fishy, You are correct I think it's the "D" models (ie 826 D) that Ariens produced, not the TRS models


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the motor is a 10hp tecumsch


----------



## colsanders

Yes, it was free. My church gave it too me when they got a new one. The gas problem is coming from the petcock, and well as the fuel filter. What I thought might be a bad tensioner, appears to be a faulty pulley or bearing for the auger. It would spin for a couple minutes, and than seize up. Is there any good resources for parts you guys prefer?


----------



## sscotsman

Well, im glad you got it for free! 
because knowing that, my advice is: dump it, just throw it away, don't waste any money on trying to fix it up, because it will most likely be money poorly spent..

These machines were junk when they were brand new, and they don't improve with age. They were built by Murray, and are infamous for being about the worst things to ever wear John Deere Green..

More info:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
Scroll down past the Cub Cadet section to the John Deere section.

a quote from one of the forums discussions (linked on my page) about the TRS models:


GreenRules said:


> My dealer told me a while ago that the TRS Models almost ruined him with repairs and returns. He only sells Ariens now. That TRS I had broke one thing after another.


For the price you might spend on parts for the TRS, $150 to $250, you can buy a FAR better machine..
Get an old (10 to 40 year old) Ariens, Simplicity, Toro, or Honda. all are good names (there are others too) but those are the "main" well-known names. Other John Deere snowblowers are also fine..just not the TRS and TRX models.

I bought a 40-year old Ariens 4 years ago for $250..the thing is a tank..I expect it to run another 20 years with just basic maintenance.

Some models are just lemons..your JD TRS is one of the better known lemons..the things were just no good even when they were new. sorry..

Scot


----------



## Shryp

Fuel lines, filters and shutoff valves you should be able to get at an auto parts place for a lot cheaper than the "premium" OEM stuff. Take the old bearing out and take them to either an auto parts place or a bearing distribution warehouse and you can get them for a lot cheaper than the OEM bearings and that is true for any snowblower manufacturer. The bearings usually have numbers stamped on the side to tell you exactly what to order, but a bearing supply place can measure them for you.

If you want to order online I can recommend these 3 places.
Snowmobile Parts, Go Kart Parts, Lawnmower Parts, ATV Parts, and more | MFG Supply
Ball Bearings:Miniature bearings:Ceramic Bearings:Bearing
Lawn Mower Parts


----------



## HCBPH

*Fixing a JD*

I wouldn't go quite so far as SScotsman says without doing some checking first. If it is only the impeller bushing, that should be a fairly cost effective fix. It hasn't cost you anything so far and being it was given to you, getting rid of it right away may leave bad feelings on the churches part.
I'd go through it and see what condition it's in then make your judgement on keep and fix or sell.
There are a number of YouTube videos on snowblowers, I'm sure you'll find something useful there if you don't have a manual for it.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## sscotsman

well ok, perhaps my advice is a *little* extreme! maybe..but its also possible im exactly right..I just don't want to see anyone wasting money on a hopeless case..

Can it be made to operate well for just a little bit of money and effort? perhaps..
but its also possible its the same situation as: "I was given a free 1985 Yugo, it needs some work to make it drivable..what should I do?"  you see what I mean..

I guess it wouldnt hurt to try to get it running, if it doesnt cost much..then see how it performs for a winter or two...personally, I wouldn't even bother, when we know this model is very unreliable, and when much better used snowblowers are a dime a dozen..I would argue you could spend even $50 and get a much better snowblower than the TRS...but yes, there are several ways one could go in a situation like this...
my advice is just one opinion..

Colsanders, let us know what you decide! we all would like to hear how it turns out.

Scot


----------



## colsanders

Well guys, its been a while. I named her patience, because she had to be in the right grove to do anything. I put a new petcock and fuel filter on it, greased the zerks that would take grease. She worked alright, until today when we got about 6 inches. It was going good until the drive stopped. I think the chain snapped on the inside, as the auger would work still, but the dirve control would do nothing... So when i get some time, im going to tear into it.( I go to school full time, and work part time at a parts store, and dont have a garage!0
Thanks for any further info!


----------



## colsanders

Well guys, I know I am reviving this thread, but I wanted to let you know how it ended up. I am sure either the impeller bushing or something in the gears for the auger. It was stop turning, I would split it, and get the pulley pulley to spin again with some muscle. This, however was demise of the machine.



My question now, is there any parts on the machine that are worth saving? Wheels? Tires? Anything like that before I get rid of the machine?


----------



## Shryp

This shouldn't be too hard to fix.










Ok, all joking aside it looks like you need a new engine.

If you have electric start you could get an easy $50 for that.
You can also probably get an easy $50 for the chassis if everything else is good.

Or, you can look for a used engine and try putting it back together. You could go with one of the clones, but I think the smaller 6.5-7 HP ones will be too small for a 32" blower and the bigger ones might be more expensive than the machine is worth.


----------



## db9938

I hope no one got hurt. That would make a great start at a cutaway model though.


----------



## td5771

There are many good parts to sell. It all depends on how much effort you want to put in and how much time.

I am impatient and dont like stuff hanging around while I try to scratch every last cent out of it. I generally dont part out machines for that reason.

I just finished parting a craftsman that was along the same gene lines as your deere.
here is about what I did. prices were for speed sales.

snow tires and rims--$25
entire front auger assembly complete--$65
elec start--$25
some drive parts--$25
friction wheel (I put it in new 2 weeks before motor came off for another) --$10 (to another machine)

still have the tractor and handle portion.


----------



## HCBPH

*Parts*

You can also save or sell the gas tank and straps, carb, recoil starter off you damaged engine. Others may want these also.


----------

